# SMOK BIG BABY BEAST RBA COIL



## Cor (11/4/17)

Hello all vapers ive been searching for a big baby beast rba without any luck

I know i shuld post in who has stock but cant find the thread.

Can anyone assit me in finding this item?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

ok so i found out it uses the same coil as the baby beast 
am i correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Cor said:


> ok so i found out it uses the same coil as the baby beast
> am i correct?


Both the Baby and the Big Baby use the same coil/RBA however, using the RBA on the Big Baby requires a taller glass than the one that is installed on the tank when it comes in the kit. This taller glass is not available anywhere as yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

thanx for the feed back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Cor said:


> thanx for the feed back


You're welcome, just sorry it wasn't better news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (11/4/17)

no its all good a frend of mine is getting the big baby and he really wanted to know so i asked the awesome forums peoples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

If i'm not mistaken... and i seldom am... The RBA kit for the baby/big baby comes with the taller glass. Also, the big baby comes with RBA and taller glass in the box. Bear in mind that its a really tiny deck and not the easiest to build on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (12/4/17)

The one I have in my baby beast I really enjoy.Will the glass you get with the baby deck fit the big baby

I know the big baby is 24.5mm a lot bigger than the baby beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

No sir it will not fit. The height of the glass may be the same, but the diameter of the baby glass is 22mm and the diameter of the big baby is 24.5mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

